# Late night reds on P'cola Beach 3/9/12



## FreeFallin_86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well I hit the beach around dark only to find the wind starting to howl out of the North. I had picked up some fresh mullet/spot but conditions were not ideal! It had been a week since I had been out due to weather, so I had the fever!

Then I waited and waited. The sandblasting was quite bad at times. At one point I had to dig my cutting board out as it had covered with sand.

Around 10 pm at dead low tide, the clouds cleared and the full moon came out. Then the bite turned on. I landed a 40" drum, a 32" drum and a 20 or so lb stingray in about a 20-30 min time span!! I guess the waiting paid off! The several beers didn't hurt either haha

Just to give you an idea on the winds, my camera tripod (which was weighted down with my tackle bag) blew over in my pics with the bigger fish!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good night despite all the waiting, were they casted baits or did you use the kayak again??? And did you cut the mullet and spots or leave them whole?


----------



## FreeFallin_86 (Feb 8, 2012)

It was a little too rough/windy for my comfort, so I left the kayak at home! Both fish hit my my 8' ft rod closer in. My two heavers farther out with bigger chunks of bait/fish heads never got touched. I was using about 1-2" square chunks for bait.


----------



## baker1547 (May 9, 2009)

did you use a gulf coast rig? Every time i throw that at night I come up with crabs


----------



## FreeFallin_86 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just use a fish finder rig and a big circle hook like they use up on the outer banks. Not exactly sure if a gulf coast rig is the same thing


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Chicola?


----------

